# Too much sand...



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

So I bought 8 tons of top dressing sand for my 5k yard. I figured I should be at about 5.5 yards of sand since I live in Seattle and sand is always wet here. But now that I spread it the sand isn't really falli g into the canopy of the grass like I had hoped. Any ideas? Its supposed to rain Wednesday for like a week so at that point I'll kinda be hosed. I was thinking tomorrow I'll drag it into a pile and shovel it out. Good idea? Or just fertilize the crap out of it and let it grow and hope for the best? Also how long do I have before the grass dies?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

any pics of the yard after you spread and dragged the sand in?


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@mattcoughlin , check out this thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15924

Freaking out that you put too much sand in the grass is apparently a necessary part of the project. Rewatch Connor Wards leveling video to see how much sand is on his yard in the evening of day 1.

And finally, the point of the pictures below is that MY NUMBER ONE REGRET from my sanding project is that I didn't put down more sand.

Look at this picture 


That's my yard on 25 March and I was FREAKING OUT. I almost killed my self raking up sand and trying to redistribute it.

26 March:



2 April





12 April



Yesterday:


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@mattcoughlin , just continuously drag, rake, broom, then water.

I would do that in sections 2-3 times a day. I think if you have a drag mat you could probably just go over the sand till it's too wet/smooth then let it dry and repeat.

If not... then you're gonna be working hard with rakes but same idea. Aggressively work it into the canopy and then let it dry and repeat.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

So I ended up dragging sand I to a pile and pulled about a yard out of the back yard. My biggest concern was the upcoming 10 days of rain and having nothing but mud to drag. Here's how much sand I ended up leaving down


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

Ignore the all dirt patches on the sides of the house. Those were regraded and seeded.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

By the end of my level project, my lawn was a beach! Like an actual beach! The sand was so deep in some spots, id rake and rake and rake and couldn't see grass... It all recovered. Brilliantly! Like many have said, I wish I ordered more. I plan on going even bigger this Fall...

I did a video. It's out there somewhere if ya wanna hunt it down on YouTube.

You're good. Don't worry about it.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@mattcoughlin .... I bet you're gonna wish you left that yard on there 😂

Let us know in one month!


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I put what looks about the same in the front of my place its coming around nicely. I am just across the line this bit of rain is perfect for settling the sand. Have patience it will come through.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'll keep an eye on this thread Matt! I know what your saying about the sand being wet all the time. We have your amount of rain over here! only colder!! I have the same trouble as you.


----------

